# Rear ride height help



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey people, I got a little problem. I got eibach pro-kits, and the rear sagged so much, it looks like its on the floor. And I keep hitting stuff on these bumpy NY roads. Are there any rear springs that lower about...say...1" or close to that? It gets irritating to hear the muffler scrape when I go into parking garages....and McDonalds.  Please dont suggest coilovers, I need springs. Thank you.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

First of all.... are you running STOCK struts/shocks? It'll make a big difference.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

eibach prokits, kyb agx, koni bumpstops, motivational rear mounts. I need help people...anyone know of any Japanese or other spring that lowers only 1" in the rear? I'd slap on the stock springs, but I heard that will kill the agx's.


----------

